# Pannus - no more medication could RAW have helped?



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

After reading xeliil's post I thought I would do one also. Last week we went for a 6 monthly check up with eye specialist vet and it appears to be that Stanley's eye condition Pannus has not been deteriorating at all and we have not medicated with drops for 9 months or so. When we got him he was on eye drops and I presume was before we got him (although I don't know) and were told he would probably have to be on them for the rest of his life.
Two months after we got him we went fully raw and yes he did move from one end of the country to the other so environmental factors could've made a difference aswell.
Anyway after the eye vet did his examination and told us the good news I said to my husband in a loud voice, "obviously the species appropriate diet we are feeding him has made a difference"!. Well the vet didn't say anything at all but changed the subject ha ha!
Who knows what has happened, I would like to think it is his diet. If anyone here knows anything about Pannus maybe you could add something as I must admit apart from the print out he gave us my knowledge is limited.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i don't know anything about Pannus, but I'm sure not going to doubt the power of raw food. 

first of all, you've been able to stop giving medication which is a huge plus in my book. And second, the disease has apparently stopped progressing. I'm not sure a move across the country could do that, but I surely believe raw food could.

That's fantastic news.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

I'd believe it. Tho I have no information on what he has. 
I had a boxer that was epileptic and had ongoing pancrientitus. When I switched her to raw and stopped giving her phenobabitol and feeding her rice and boiled chicken (vet suggestion for pancrientitus) she stopped. I was forced to rehome her when my parents devorced (a year ago) and her new owners were happy to feed her what ever kept her healthy. Still on raw, its been 3 years no seizures or pancriatic problems. Compared to the first two years of her life having seizures 2-3 times a week even with medication and always in pain from pancriatic attacks.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

anytime you can change an outcome using nutrition as opposed to medication, there's reason to celebrate. 

and yes, moving might be a part of it, but ....from the little i know about pannus....environment might aggravate, but doesn't cause it...

personally, loudly telling your husband about the raw feeding in front of the vet and i hope loud enough for all to hear....


...well, that's just priceless.


----------

